# 165 looking to gain 20 pounds with Serious Mass and Creatine



## Callingitquits (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm 6'2 and I weigh 165 and I'm looking to weigh atleast 185-190. I work out every day of the week and I havent happened to gain anything in the past 6 months (been workin out for a year and a half). I bought Serious Mass (12 lb. bag) and I have creatine. This is the nutritional info on Serious Mass.

Container Size: 12 Lbs.
Serving Size: 2 Heaping Scoops (334g)
Servings Per Container: 16

Amount Per Serving:

Calories 1250
Calories from Fat 40
Total Fat 4.5 g 7%
Saturated Fat 3 g 15%
Cholesterol 75 mg 25%
Total Carbohydrate 252 g 84%
Sugars 40 g
Protein 50 g 100% 

What should I do to gain serious weight quickly? How should I incorporate it in my daily diet? Same with creatine.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

If you have been training hard and haven't gained any weight in 6 months the problem lies in your diet.  you are simply not getting in enough calories for your body to grow.

you need to start counting cals. the weight gainer that you bought will help but what I would do is to get your whole food diet in order first then once you start to gain weight add in the weight gain supplement...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 23, 2004)

Callingitquits said:
			
		

> Container Size: 12 Lbs.
> Serving Size: 2 Heaping Scoops (334g)
> Servings Per Container: 16
> 
> ...


16 servings in a 12 lb container, those must be some huge scoops.


----------



## under (Oct 27, 2004)

This will only put on fat and nothing else.  Trying to take on board 1250 calories in one sitting is too much, especially 252g of carbs.  These will not be complex carbs and most people only take in 40g sugar in the form of malto... after training, not in this form.

Creatine and this crap will help you put on serious FAT only.  There are no quick
fixes to put on QUALITY muscle, it takes time.

Post your diet for people to look at and alter if needed.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 27, 2004)

You should be having somewhere between 3500 - 5000 spread out over the course of 5-6 meals. While creatine is a good supplement, you should either be taking a protein or mass gaining supplement instead.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 27, 2004)

You are overtraining by "training every day of the week". Cut back to 3 or 4 workouts a week. Number one, the body grow when you are not in the gym, not in it. Number 2, you are expending too many calories and energy by training every day. Gaining weight is a simple equation, you need to be ingesting more calories than you are expending, so by training every day you are sabotaging yourself.


----------

